# Another 12 Days of Christmas Prize on E-Bay?



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Not sure if this is the case but it is a bit suspicious that an ADS Octagon Kit and a TAC system Quartz Shine have appeared on e-bay (from the same seller).

Not sure if anyone can investigate further, but if it was won, it's a pretty poor show. Mods feel free to delete the thread if you see fit.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

And £200 for the privilege not seen 1 review on the octagon kit very bad show from prize winners again


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Nice find and thanks for reporting. It's a real shame when people do this (if it's true). If you don't want it offer it too someone else like a few others did


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

That is really sad, I would have used a reviewed the hell out of that gear 
What a great prize gone to waste, I just hope it doesn't put other manufacturers off giving out prizes...


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

If it is someone from here they obviously don't think they should be selling it otherwise they would have put it for sale here where it would get a better targeted audience.

Most people on ebay probably don't know what that kit is which is a shame as it looks amazing.

Hopefully finds a good home.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

It's being investigated by the Mods. I raised it with Stuart the other day so hopefully the moron gets caught or shone the light on


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Trying to do some investigating but carnt pin point anyone. All I know is they are based in NI.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It's a shame when people are offered substitutes instead too


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Cant be hard to track its in Ireland, not many of that prize was won so surely could only point to a few directions. Witch hunt lol


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Well it's not mine and as for the comment about reviewing the prize we have not long received the prizes (not moaning as it is a very generous prize, just informing you) and I'm sure we'd all agree it's not a prize that can be rushed into using. I can't speak for other winners of this prize but I myself have never used any ads products so have been busy researching the best ways to use. This accompanied with wanting to get the best from the kit and needing a good few days to be able to do the car correctly with good weather and time off work is I'm afraid not going to happen soon for me. Oh I moved house back in November too so have a massive job on there which unfortunately for me takes priority over the car. 
Totally agree with it being bad form to be selling on ebay though.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Well that was easy to trace actually if I'm correct. Considering the guys been on here since 2007 this is a joke.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

A good prize into the wrong hands hope the Mods follow this through


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

we all knew it would happen though right? It will probably be a winner as neither kit has ever been sold here in the uk, thats what made them special. 

I have no interest in finding out who it is, I'm sure it would be easy. But this s why i feel bad for mak and alfred. I only hope this wasn't one of the many e mails we were all getting demanding their FREE stuff, and saying you cant treat "customers" like this lol

Don't be surprised if the giving at christmas vastly reduces, or stops now if it is. Pretty sad really


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

stangalang said:


> we all knew it would happen though right? It will probably be a winner as neither kit has ever been sold here in the uk, thats what made them special.
> 
> I have no interest in finding out who it is, I'm sure it would be easy. But this s why i feel bad for mak and alfred. I only hope this wasn't one of the many e mails we were all getting demanding their FREE stuff, and saying you cant treat "customers" like this lol
> 
> Don't be surprised if the giving at christmas vastly reduces, or stops now if it is. Pretty sad really


Well said.

It only takes the odd eejit to spoil it for everybody else, including the traders.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

stangalang said:


> we all knew it would happen though right? It will probably be a winner as neither kit has ever been sold here in the uk, thats what made them special.
> 
> I have no interest in finding out who it is, I'm sure it would be easy. But this s why i feel bad for mak and alfred. I only hope this wasn't one of the many e mails we were all getting demanding their FREE stuff, and saying you cant treat "customers" like this lol
> 
> Don't be surprised if the giving at christmas vastly reduces, or stops now if it is. Pretty sad really


I think this now has happened for the past 2 years and should just call of the 12 days as unfair to DW members and suppliers


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

stangalang said:


> we all knew it would happen though right? It will probably be a winner as neither kit has ever been sold here in the uk, thats what made them special.
> 
> I have no interest in finding out who it is, I'm sure it would be easy. But this s why i feel bad for mak and alfred. I only hope this wasn't one of the many e mails we were all getting demanding their FREE stuff, and saying you cant treat "customers" like this lol
> 
> Don't be surprised if the giving at christmas vastly reduces, or stops now if it is. Pretty sad really


I'm quite shocked emails were sent saying that. Yeah we had to wait but 1 There was no rush as weather wasn't ideal for using the kit. 2 We were emailed or informed on here of the delay.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

All i can add is i was lucky to win an easter treat from alfred and ads and i will prob buy a coating from ads to boot so expect a through review of all these products. 👍


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Well that was easy to trace actually if I'm correct. Considering the guys been on here since 2007 this is a joke.


Owns a Lupo???


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Still got all my Christmas giveaway wins upstairs. Well apart from the leather kit, I have that to Jonnybadd on here with a blue Astra VXR.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't really see much of a problem with it, he owns the products so surely he is entitled to do whatever he wants with it.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Scrim-1- said:


> I don't really see much of a problem with it, he owns the products so surely he is entitled to do whatever he wants with it.


Dude you have been on here since 2008 and don't know the rules of entering 12 days of Xmas. 
The 12 Days of Xmas to enter you are required to write a review about the product you have won and not entitled to sell.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> Owns a Lupo???


Nope but maybe also that person I'm picking up someone else also


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Dude you have been on here since 2008 and don't know the rules of entering 12 days of Xmas.
> The 12 Days of Xmas to enter you are required to write a review about the product you have won and not entitled to sell.


Maybe they are the rules but regardless of rules you own it and nobody can stop you doing what you want with it.

I totally agree a review should be done but after that I'd do what I want with it.

Let's say you do a review of said product, really didn't get on with it etc and find yourself never to use it again. What do you do with it?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Scrim-1- said:


> Maybe they are the rules but regardless of rules you own it and nobody can stop you doing what you want with it.
> 
> I totally agree a review should be done but after that I'd do what I want with it.
> 
> Let's say you do a review of said product, really didn't get on with it etc and find yourself never to use it again. What do you do with it?


Completely agree with the last statement however think you are missing the point here though that no review has been submitted and these are Un-Opened being sold.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

rottenapple said:


> All i can add is i was lucky to win an easter treat from alfred and ads and i will prob buy a coating from ads to boot so expect a through review of all these products. 👍


I'm hoping to get one of the samples Alfred was on about a while back, will i sell it if i cant get on with it? Nope but it will get passed on to someone else. Shame someone will ruin 12 Days for everyone else


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Human nature dictates these episodes will happen sadly and just as a store will write off a certain level of shoplifting, sponsors and DW members should do the same. Sponsors offer products for their own gain which is absolutely right, creates exposure, a bit of free advertising and spreads the word. What might make them embarrassed is being linked with a McCarthy style witch hunt, if it must be done, do it behind closed doors and if the culprit is found just quietly remove him from the forum.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I completely understand that people wait a fair while before they post their reviews, our Zafira gets a "Proper Detailing Session" twice a year, so I do t get the chance to write reviews as often as I'd like. 

I personally am a generous type, so I'd rather give the items away.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> I don't really see much of a problem with it, he owns the products so surely he is entitled to do whatever he wants with it.


100%. It's absolutely his choice to do with the product as he sees fit. I guess my opinion is it's our choice weather we give stuff away, and no one really wants to do nice things for people who simply use and abuse. Which no matter how you look at it, this is. Why would anyone give someone something out of their own pocket, for that person to then sell it for profit that the giver forfeited. Might as well just paypal them money. 
It's their right to sell after we specifically asked them not to, it's our right to not have the p!ss taken out of us, which is easy to do, simply don't put out things to be abused


----------



## m_pragnell (Aug 9, 2013)

Ive read this whole thread and i believe there have been other similar incidents. im Very new to all of this detailing stuff and like many use to wash my car with a sponge and a bucket of water which i would chuck over it to wash away the suds. Now through this site and some very helpful and knowledgable people i have learnt different techniques and found new products both from posts where people have taken the time to advise other people and from reviews people have done.
I dont claim to be anywhere near the standard of many on here but like to try and keep my car clean and shiny and as nice as i can for a 7 year old car thats driven every day with some stone chips etc.and ive even had a couple of people comment on it which is nice.
I think what is being done by this person is a real shame, yes suppliers are trying to raise there profiles a bit by giving stuff away but as you have to be a member on here to know about it chances are you will know about them already so there is no harm in that. i havent entered any comps as i dont think im worthy to win the prizes not having the most experience to make good use of them. I also agree when won it is theirs but when someone is lucky enough to win the prize they shouldnt sell it on for profit it doesnt really seem to be in the spirit of things. This person must know what they are doing they didnt list it on here as they would get slammed for it (rightfully so) also i dont know this person but if they have had a change of circumstances surely they could contact mat or an administrator and the prize could of been raffled for charity or a new comp started.
I think it will be a shame if the forum loose gnerous give aways for the poor actions of the minority
(dont usually post but it just wound me up sorry for the rant)


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Just give it to detailers then and get feedback that way matt.
Or stop giving good prizes away and keep to simple things tyre shine shampoo etc.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I have put up a review of the art de glass from my octagon kit and still have the rest of it to use. I will get round to it asap but we don't all have every weekend free and even though it's a detailing forum we don't all get to wash our cars every day. 12 days is an awesome competition and one I am very grateful to have won something from. As stated we haven't long received our prizes so be patient.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The last time this happened it probably gave far more publicity for the company. 

For weeks afterwards their name was everywhere and people buying stuff to make up for it.

It probably had a far more positive effect than someone doing a little write up about using the products on their car. 

Still not right at all given the terms of the competition.


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Personally I find this appalling. I'm happy to share a few samples on here that to me are only worth a few bob and will help somebody to make a decision on whether they spent a significant amount with a manufacturer, but this is kinda taking the p***. Yes the guy "owns it" but it's worth what I would class as a significant amount and been gifted by someone that has put his hand in his pocket as a gesture of goodwill. Let's not **** down the leg of the manufacturers that donate their goods, then tell them it's raining.
And no, I don't have a solution to stop this occurring this Xmas too


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Id never sell such an amazing gift,or any other..well.. i love ADS products.
I dont agree with selling a gift,however,nobody made us judge&executioners,so lets take it easier,as we dont know anything about the guy and his life story.
Anyway,95% of all prize winners use it,so its a insignificant phenomenon at most.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

This annoys me personally as I wasn't lucky enough to win anything and would have liked to had the opportunity this person had to try some ads products this kind of act just puts a downer on the whole 12 days of Christmas comp when someone feels the need to do this


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats what happens when you have such a large member base, I remember back in the beginning everyone used to send people stuff for free and no-one tried profiting from it. L200 Stevedand Epoch being especially generous. (Aswell as Whizzer and Johnnyopolis for starting this forum out of their own pockets and giving up their own time).

You see it in the Tac Sys section where a bit of a language barrier has resulted in people being rude. Just because they were asked to pay for the shipping from Korea for free samples.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Jonnybbad said:


> This annoys me personally as I wasn't lucky enough to win anything and would have liked to had the opportunity this person had to try some ads products this kind of act just puts a downer on the whole 12 days of Christmas comp when someone feels the need to do this


You got that leather kit though..


----------



## JMLOVE (Sep 26, 2012)

Perhaps someone's got the means/funds to buy it and bring it back in house and finish what should of been done in the first place


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

cole_exclusiv said:


> You got that leather kit though..


Your right which I received kindly from you as you didn't have a use for it exactly how things should work in these kind of situations


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

i'm tempted to make an offer but wouldn't want to use it on my current banger and would want to keep it for a new car.

How long would this last if kept unopened?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Two words......**** and end

Tempted to put in an offer and default on it


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

I couldn't find the listings so has it been pulled??


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a really poor show. I generally don't enter purely because I may not have the time or ability to provide a detailed review. 

I hope the mods take appropriate action. I'd be keen to know the outcome, but no interest in knowing who the member is. 

Cooks


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just to set my stance on the 12 days offerings, i don't view it as something members need to do write ups on, thats more samples and tester sets. But these SHOULD be used and enjoyed. Not profited from. Its just a slap in the face to anyone that is good enough to put their hand in their pocket and give, for someone else to abuse it. Its not a charity, its detailing goods for detailing fans who are lucky enough to win. If they don't want them or cant use them, let another member who can HAVE them. Thats the whole point of the damn thing 

So if you have won, don't worry about feedback, unless you feel compelled to give an honest view of course. Just play and enjoy


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

ferted said:


> I couldn't find the listings so has it been pulled??


No it would appear to be still on there bud.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

It's a joke the buyer of the gift is making a quick buck and only looks out for their NO1 interest and benefit he's £200 up just shows how shallow and dim they are. 
If no body wants use their chritmas prizes just pass them on to any member who will benefit from using the kit or pass them one to DW admin and they will transfer from their end.
You have to use the product for what it is designed to do to be used, not to sell for a profit, not now or ever really it's low gifts were given from the heart for a good cause not be abused I cannot see a another chritmas gifts happening this year, certain members are really taking the PI$$.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> It's a joke the buyer of the gift is making a quick buck and only looks out for their NO1 interest and benefit he's £200 up just shows how shallow and dim they are.
> If no body wants use their chritmas prizes just pass them on to any member who will benefit from using the kit or pass them one to DW admin and they will transfer from their end.
> You have to use the product for what it is designed to do to be used, not to sell for a profit, not now or ever really it's low gifts were given from the heart for a good cause not be abused I cannot see a another chritmas gifts happening this year, certain members are really taking the PI$$.


Shame if it doesn't but i can understand it, people will only have the pee taken out of them so many times.

Its a shame that one or two people will spoil something fantastic for everyone else.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

When I Signed up DW was a great place to surf and talk to members really friendly and enjoyable, but now it has really slipped a few years ago hence my activity has not be regular as it use too plus my heath has not been great for a few years, on here it's changed not for the good I feel.

Being frank and honest here, shoot me down if any feels it.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I've made a ridiculous offer on this item... 

Reason: I'd love to try this stuff but I also wanted to make the "winner" aware that it hasn't gone unnoticed :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just looking to see who it is and it was what I was expecting to see. 

Someone who offers next to nothing to the site. Very rarely takes part in any part of the forum, however when free samples are on offer, or there is prize draws taking place, he's in like a flash. 

Barely over 100 posts in 4 years. Nearly every post in the last 2.5 years is to enter prize draws.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Just looking to see who it is and it was what I was expecting to see.
> 
> Someone who offers next to nothing to the site. Very rarely takes part in any part of the forum, however when free samples are on offer, or there is prize draws taking place, he's in like a flash.
> 
> Barely over 100 posts in 4 years. Nearly every post in the last 2.5 years is to enter prize draws.


Maybe WHIZZER or one of the admin should consider banning him from future conpetitions


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> Maybe WHIZZER or one of the admin should consider banning him from future conpetitions


What's the current criteria? 50 posts or something like that?

He's far from the only one that does it. The last couple of years when the competition runs I start seeing loads of names that I have never noticed before. Click on their profile and I found many offered nothing between the 2013 competition and the 2014 draw.

Maybe something that the mods and sponsors might want to consider.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I think Lowiepete said it all,generosity killed the cat so to speak  scum.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cookies said:


> That's a really poor show. I generally don't enter purely because I may not have the time or ability to provide a detailed review.
> 
> I hope the mods take appropriate action. I'd be keen to know the outcome, but no interest in knowing who the member is.
> 
> Cooks


Pretty much why I dont, plus postage would be a killer. Better to let people who are going to get the chance have a go. I'd kill for 4 hours to myself to try new stuff and do a write up but life gets in the way.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Just looking to see who it is and it was what I was expecting to see.
> 
> Someone who offers next to nothing to the site. Very rarely takes part in any part of the forum, however when free samples are on offer, or there is prize draws taking place, he's in like a flash.
> 
> Barely over 100 posts in 4 years. Nearly every post in the last 2.5 years is to enter prize draws.


lol i had this with the last samples thread too. I guy chipped in via pm, don't forget him etc. Gave me his membership number, only, he had 12 posts total. 10 of which were all in samples and begging threads, the other two were clearly welcoming in newbies so he could receive pm's. Wonder how he managed to get a membership number without ever posting in, or asking for one :lol: Some people


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Immediately after my ridiculous offer was rejected, the item got removed...

Think I got my point across :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

20vKarlos said:


> Immediately after my ridiculous offer was rejected, the item got removed...
> 
> Think I got my point across :lol: :lol:


Good work fella :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I was going to say 'I'll give you what you paid for it' :lol:

Only wanted a prize to sell tbh or he'd have swapped for something else like Matt had kindly offered


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

20vKarlos said:


> Immediately after my ridiculous offer was rejected, the item got removed...
> 
> Think I got my point across :lol: :lol:


I offered 99p for the ADS kit and heard nothing :lol:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Kerr said:


> What's the current criteria? 50 posts or something like that?
> 
> He's far from the only one that does it. The last couple of years when the competition runs I start seeing loads of names that I have never noticed before. Click on their profile and I found many offered nothing between the 2013 competition and the 2014 draw.
> 
> Maybe something that the mods and sponsors might want to consider.


Maybe the entry criteria should not be based on total posts but should be based on the posts per day figure that can be found on the statistics page of each users profile, this would ensure that only those who regularly contribute to a certain level are eligible.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Could do it on infractions!!
No wait thats silly i would win everything.
Basically its just being ungrateful.
You know what the prize is for the day if you dont want it dont enter for the day.
Or have the common courtesy to pm whizzer and say thanks but please redraw as i dont particulaly want that item i was hoping for XYorZ.
To just sell it on makes the sponsers think twice next year


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Could do it on infractions!!
> No wait thats silly i would win everything.
> Basically its just being ungrateful.
> You know what the prize is for the day if you dont want it dont enter for the day.
> ...


That would be the best option, however you will always get the greedy people who want to make a few quid for nothing out of this sort of thing. I think a one strike rule would work well here, say you win a kit of stuff then you have to do a review of the items in action so to speak. Failure to do so results in your membership being suspended for a given length of time and a lifetime ban from 12 Days. That's if WHIZZER wants to run it again after this.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> That would be the best option, however you will always get the greedy people who want to make a few quid for nothing out of this sort of thing. I think a one strike rule would work well here, say you win a kit of stuff then you have to do a review of the items in action so to speak. Failure to do so results in your membership being suspended for a given length of time and a lifetime ban from 12 Days. That's if WHIZZER wants to run it again after this.


Now thats a good idea... :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Easiest way is to make all give aways a gold coin donation and donate the money. Going by how much people cry about sales fees , you'll stop the ones that only post for competitions.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> That would be the best option, however you will always get the greedy people who want to make a few quid for nothing out of this sort of thing. I think a one strike rule would work well here, say you win a kit of stuff then you have to do a review of the items in action so to speak. Failure to do so results in your membership being suspended for a given length of time and a lifetime ban from 12 Days. That's if WHIZZER wants to run it again after this.


Is there anything to stop them registering a new account to get around the ban though?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

pantypoos said:


> Would there be anything to stop them registering a new account to get around the ban though?


IP matching or whatever it's called, basically flags up as several members from the same IP.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Having to police the many ideas mentioned is going to be a p in the a just to prevent a minuscule minority of unscrupulous members profiteering. Also a bit of a hassle but if sponsors could offer their various potions in packaging stating samples only not for resale, then they would have little value on EBay.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds the person is sharp enough to corporate to his standards, he must of been aware of the first member selling his BMD waxes on the bay and it leaked out here very fast, thousands of members knew about this, so it's died down for 4 months and his posted on the bay, Artdeshine on the bay is very limited to buy as you can see just one listing.

Better of doing this, cancel the Chritmas giveaway all together less hassle and less people taking the pi$$ this is what I would do.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I for one wouldnt want it cancelled....
Although i didnt win anything it was still exciting to see those prizes one by others and not to mention being in with a chance myself:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Agree there Pittsy!

It does need to have DIFFERENT rules now, but I wouldn't want to see it withdrawn.
You're right, it is exciting knowing you've got a chance, even if it is gettin like the chances of winning the lottery! :lol:

I do find, that when it gets publicised on Social media, those that don't post frequently, come on over and batter the Newbies section, or post stupid things when not needed.

How about writing this into the rules???
*To enter - you must donate/Pay £1 to (enter address here)*
Your PayPal payment MUST be paid by gift
Please include your Username with your payment, failure to do so will make it harder to trace(although we can still find the Unique number in the thread) 
Please post your unique transaction number in your *one and only post*

Done!

Pay a quid - potentially become a graceful winner of something worth £1 or £300! 
That's the way I'd do it. 
Choice is yours! 
It's not gambling it's a donation so Jehovah's witnesses can still be involved!


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

thats a good rule change idea karlos,


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Without sponsors this is a non story, allow them to have the final word on how they'd like to go forward.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I can sympathise with those who are suggesting rule changes, but I think
> there's one thing to keep in mind. It's Bill (Whizzer) who organises this on
> ...


Fair point and if WHIZZER wants, then like you i'd quite happily help go through peoples posts if it helped.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

muzzer42 said:


> Fair point and if WHIZZER wants, then like you i'd quite happily help go through peoples posts if it helped.


I do this already in your thread Muzzer, I'd be happy to keep track of it also :thumb:

Pete, I agree mate, but throwing a few suggestions out there is always a good thing for Whizzer and the other Admin fellows.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Chaps I will have a think how we do this and if we can implement rules without to much hassle etc - perhaps there will be a few surprise rules to enter this year - like minimum posts going up , perhaps you have to have posted within a certain thread we put up etc 

Ill speak to all those involved and see how we go 

I quite like my other giveaways in the happy thread ! - Seems to work nicely and if you are on DW and read it then you would have found the thread #Whats it now chaps over 130 prizes given away since the beginning of the year


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

It's particularly galling in this case as Matt offered to swap items they wouldn't use. Pity the item has been removed, Whizzer could have offered them a 12 month DW ban in return.:thumb:


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Dont get me wrong I know it's a lot more work for the generous sponsors on here but why not just have the prizes sent in plain packaging I.e like samples do, at the end of the day people want to try there products and not sit and look at the box / cover


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Do we REALLY need to change the rules, As Whizzer said 130 prizes given away this year already....and everyone is complaining about the 1-2% that cause an issue.

<5% of problems are maybe acceptable? If I was a sponsor I would still consider >5% 'leakage' to be good value...probably way cheaper and better exposure than taking out an advert in the local paper/yellow pages or whatever.

You have no idea the circumstances....maybe he's now disabled, maybe he lost his licence and had to sell his car...maybe he's gone off detailing in the last 4 months....ad infinitum.

Of course it's very poor form...but implementing any X number of posts this year, or increasing number of posts during December will 100% not change the current situation. Nor will recording IP addresses, actual addresses, serial numbering, finger printing etc makes no difference.

It's theirs and and if they decide they want to sell it that's up to them....unless you get a legal contract written up and signed about resale rights and a clause about writing a review within X days of receiving the prize......


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Oops should have read previous posts....


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Bero said:


> Do we REALLY need to change the rules, As Whizzer said 130 prizes given away this year already....and everyone is complaining about the 1-2% that cause an issue.
> 
> <5% of problems are maybe acceptable? If I was a sponsor I would still consider >5% 'leakage' to be good value...probably way cheaper and better exposure than taking out an advert in the local paper/yellow pages or whatever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

FiestaGirlie said:


> 1% - 5% causing the issue is not much I agree, however, the fact lies that this is a £200 prize that the person is trying to sell. It's not a £20 can of QD that a sponsor can easily write off. That is the difference. This is a top prize worth a lot of money that the sponsor wanted the winner to enjoy, not to make money out of.
> 
> Circumstances change, yes, but *surely his first port of call should have been DW, rather than eBay* where he blatantly is trying to make money out of the product.


I agree with you, and it's definitely not the way I would have done it.

But without the full story you never know.....maybe this was the difference between feeding his kids or not after being self employed and coming into bad luck or uninsured injury. Maybe the neighbours kid needs to go to America for £200,000 or treatment not available in the UK.......who knows?

That's unlikely on an individual basis....but multiply that likelihood by the number of prizes DW give out it's entirely possible.

I'm not arguing with anyone.......just coming from the Devil's Advocate point of view.....:thumb:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Has it been confirmed the guy selling it on ebay was actually the same person who won it in the first place? It may have already been sold and a person totally unconnected to the competition could be getting dogs abuse for no reason.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2015)

It's not showing on ebay anymore, so presumably it's sold.

There was a question on the ADS item and the seller answered (paraphrasing) he was selling it because he wouldn't use it as he preferred something called Optimum Coat (sp?).

There was certainly no hard luck story as a reason for sale.


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

can someone post a link so this newb can see whats causing all the fuss?

Thanks 

Steve


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmm engrave all the prizes with the winners name and date. Then hi light it in gold or silver pen.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bero said:


> I agree with you, and it's definitely not the way I would have done it.
> 
> But without the full story you never know.....maybe this was the difference between feeding his kids or not after being self employed and coming into bad luck or uninsured injury. Maybe the neighbours kid needs to go to America for £200,000 or treatment not available in the UK.......who knows?
> 
> ...


Or maybe he just enters threads to get freebies, hit the jackpot and only really wants money


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wilco said:


> Has it been confirmed the guy selling it on ebay was actually the same person who won it in the first place? It may have already been sold and a person totally unconnected to the competition could be getting dogs abuse for no reason.


I think that people are putting 2+2 together as the other item being sold on their account was also part of the same prize

Huge coincidence?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Kimo73 said:


> I think that people are putting 2+2 together as the other item being sold on their account was also part of the same prize
> 
> Huge coincidence?


Or maybe they'd been sold to one person already who then decided it wasn't for them or that they could make a little on it. Just to clarify I'm not defending their actions far from it but starting a witch hunt on the ebay seller before you know its the same person is a bit off Imo.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

These situations just make a mockery out of prize giving,the Champagne's gone flat,I'm afraid,those Octagon sets are very personal especially the signed one's that make's them extra special.
Matt made an offer to replace them for something more appropriate or user friendly,that was the correct avenue to take,rather than profiteering from someone's generosity,this goes for Christmas and Birthday gifts too.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Wilco said:


> Or maybe they'd been sold to one person already who then decided it wasn't for them or that they could make a little on it. Just to clarify I'm not defending their actions far from it but starting a witch hunt on the ebay seller before you know its the same person is a bit off Imo.


To be honest Wilco, if it wasn't the person that had won the prize, this morning when he woke up to my offer, he would have written back at how insulting the offer was, or he would have declined the offer, and let it run for the remaining 22 days.

It just so happens that immediately after he declined my offer, he withdrew it from the his listings.

I offered what I did for two reasons, knowing what it cost and also knowing that this item existed... I wanted to give it go


----------

